# Reserve VEH TECH QL3 course?



## beaulde (27 Apr 2008)

Anyone know if the reservist vehicle technician QL3 will actually happen? and are we supposed to get confirmation?


----------



## MikeL (28 Apr 2008)

As far as I know, theres Reserve QL3 courses run all summer at CFSEME. For a 100% answer an confirmation if you are course loaded ask your chain of command.


----------



## beaulde (28 Apr 2008)

ok, do you know what the likely hood of getting on course is? because well, being a reservist we also go to school and have civi jobs and need to plan around theses things.


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Apr 2008)

The last OPSUM I have shows them looking for instructors for the course, so maybe they are trying to put one together.  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (29 Apr 2008)

beaulde said:
			
		

> ok, do you know what the likely hood of getting on course is? because well, being a reservist we also go to school and have civi jobs and need to plan around theses things.



Really?  Well I have some news for you as reservists have faced these issues before and most have managed to find the time to attend their courses as I am sure you will when the CoC informs you when and where you are going on course.  So 'Woe is Me' wait for it or as suggested above ask your CoC.


----------



## beaulde (29 Apr 2008)

k, thanks


----------



## exas (28 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know how long the VTECH QL3 course is? Is it 2 months, or 4 months split into two modules?


----------



## beaulde (28 Sep 2008)

I think its supposed to be a total of 4 months however the course I did this summer was only 3 months (still missing some modules though) therefore I have to go back to CFB Borden to finish these last modules on a Reg Force Course.


----------



## exas (28 Sep 2008)

That's pretty cool, could you post about how your experience was? Fun? Educational?


----------



## beaulde (28 Sep 2008)

Hmm, well it wasn't bad but it got repetitive really fast; every morning you'd wake up go to breakfast, form up march to school, be in class from about 0730 to 1600, go home (shacks) and study for tests (almost every week, sometimes twice a week). I did mine in French and let me tell you the translation sucks!!!!

Here's a list of the modules I did, as much as I can remember... 
Electricity, Fuel Management, Batteries, Starting and Charging, Cooling, Power train, Ignitions, Engine and something else but I can't remember right now... 

According to my course report, I'm missing: Transmission, Brakes, Air Brakes, Suspension and Inspection

The food wasn't bad but there was nothing to do on base except work out at the gym. Every Friday night we made it a habit of going into Barrie at the bars where you could get beer for 2,50$ / can; the staff was decent, a couple of assholes who take the army way to seriously and tend to forget we're there to learn but besides that it was a great experience.


----------



## EME_18 (4 Oct 2008)

I just got off my QL5R, last I heard they are running a course this summer but that could change up untill you get there. On the flip sid ethe new CSM is awsome, just kinda hard to understand sometimes. Plus just a heads up if you didn't already know the shacks are dry and they are really enforcing it this time. Good luck on your course.


----------



## beaulde (5 Oct 2008)

EME_18 said:
			
		

> I just got off my QL5R, last I heard they are running a course this summer but that could change up untill you get there. On the flip sid ethe new CSM is awsome, just kinda hard to understand sometimes. Plus just a heads up if you didn't already know the shacks are dry and they are really enforcing it this time. Good luck on your course.



I agree the new CSM is really good however I don't think they're enforcing it that much; in his words (the CSM and all my instructors) "just don't get caught" so, if you have a car... guess where you're hiding your alcohol for the day  technically they can search vehicles without warrant but are they really going to search about 50 - 100 vehicles? Besides even if you do get caught, as long as you're not a "shit pump" then you'll get away with it (my friends got caught 3 times before it got brought up to the CSM and when it did the CSM made them empty the bottle in front of him; later, as a joke, he returned them the deposit money from the bottles in an envelope) 

They know how to joke around but don't abuse of it and you should be fine... Happy Course !!!


----------



## EME_18 (5 Oct 2008)

I agree totally. Whoever is slated for the next round of courses have fun and be smart.


----------



## exas (26 Jan 2009)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I've been in touch with my Traning NCO, and we looked over the courses offered this summer at CFSEME, and we see a whole bunch of QL3 Vehicle Technician courses that run for about 6 months or more, and then there's two courses titled "VEH TECH QL3 (WHL)" and it only let's PRES in. 

Is this the QL3 course that you guys were in? 
And also, does this include the EME common course, or did you guys take that course separately? 
What does WHL mean? 
Will this course allow me to go to QL5?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jan 2009)

WHL = Wheeled

6 month course is the Reg Force course and they will cover more vehicles than you would see in then reserves.

IIRC EME Common is a different course.


----------

